# 2010 Chucker family



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

The Chucker family stopped by last evening for a bit of Pigeon food. Biggest family I've seen in a while, I counted 24 (22 babies & Mom & Dad) looks like they have all made it to flying stage.

NAB


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

awesome looking bunch of birds there , sure do wish we had them here to enjoy but thankyou for sharing a piece of your little patch of heaven with us here


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Ive always wanted a pet chukar but I know my Dad would try to eat it lol.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Btw beautiful birds!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a sight.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Nab! What a great group!!

Sounds like they are in a very safe and protected area!!

What cuties!! Thanks so much for the smiles by posting!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful sight! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice sight to see! thanks again for the great pics!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW! Lotsa kids in that family! I have a lone male Chukar here right now that needs to find a home. Great pics! 

Terry


----------

